# New budgie!!



## domino (Dec 19, 2015)

Hey guys!

I've recently gotten a budgie, and I have a few questions about training/taming.
Firstly, a bit of background. My budgie is a six week old grey/mauve currently unnamed budgie that I intend to keep on its own, as a constant companion of mine. I've had him/her for four days now, and he/she is getting better and better at "stepping up". It was partly hand-raised by the excellent breeder.

First question, when should I start letting it out of the cage to "free range"? It seems very well adjusted to the room and cage, but is still a little clumsy as its so young.

Second question, it's been doing this thing where it climbs up to the highest perch and then flips upside down and drops to the bottom of the cage suddenly. It doesn't hurt itself, but I'm worried its maybe a stress thing? Or maybe its just a little daredevil?

And lastly, it has been spending most of the day in the same place, only shifting if I have had it on my finger and let it down in a different place. Is this normal?

Thanks


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi welcome to the forum and Congratulations


----------



## Riovedo (Oct 22, 2015)

Your budgie sounds like a combination of my two budgies when I brought them home...Rio, my female, came home in May and she was a little daredevil from day one and not hand raised. She would and still does bounce off the cage walls, doing flips and bouncing from the top of the cage to the bottom. She is happiest outside her cage. Day two of being home she had free range of the house but her wings were clipped so she couldn't go far without my help. Her wings have since grown back and she's quite the show off with her flying skills. I do have a playground for her where she likes to hang out. Now my boy Baxter has only been with me for 9 days and he would just sit in the same spot for hours, he was very scared....the complete opposite of Rio. He, too, was not hand raised and I can tell he'll be more challenging to tame. He also has a playground that he hangs out on for most of the day....he's in quarantine right now so I'm dividing my time up between him and Rio. He's not as willing to come out of his cage but I bring him out and try to take him with me from room to room as long as its safe for him (his wings are clipped so he can't fly away from me) so hopefully he'll warm up to me. So to make a long story short, you budgie's behavior sounds normal to me based on my budgie experience which is not a whole lot! . Good luck with your little one....and maybe get him/her a playground, I just got one from Petco online, very inexpensive and a nice size!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

It takes time for even hand-raised budgies to become acclimated and comfortable in their new surroundings. Four days is very little time and six weeks old is very young. Be sure to take things at your budgie's pace. Try not to rush him - go slowly and give him plenty of time to simply rest or explore on his own.

The fact that he's climbing to the high perch, flipping upside down and dropping is an indication he's playful and entertaining himself. You can put some folded white kitchen paper towels on the bottom of the cage to help cushion his landings.
 
Sitting quietly in one spot is normal behavior at this point as well.

Take a look at the information in these links:
http://talkbudgies.com/training-bonding/268281-suggestions-help-you-bond-new-budgie.html

http://talkbudgies.com/training-bonding/237105-using-positive-reinforcement-training.html

To familiarize yourself with the forums, please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
You'll find most of your basic questions are answered after you've read through all of them.

I'm looking forward to hearing all about your budgie and hopefully seeing some pictures hoto: soon!!

TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
Frequently Asked Questions: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
List of Stickies - Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html 
http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-info-[articles]/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
Essentials to a Great Cage-Talk Budgies Forums

Helpful Links - Talk Budgies Forums
Budgie Articles Forum - Talk Budgies Forums

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

All photos entered in any forum contest must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment.

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## domino (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks very much to everyone for the advice and reassurance


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello Bailey and :welcome: to the forums!

You've received very good advice and I can only say that I hope to meet the little trouble maker soon! What's his name? 

Make sure to read all the links provided, and if afterwards you have questions, please do ask as we're always happy to help :thumbsup: 

Hope to see you around and it's great to have you with us! :wave:


----------

